# Two maltese in the Franklin County Shelter



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We saw two Maltese in the shelter last night. A rescue group is trying to save them from euthanasia. I told her about the three Maltese rescue groups. One is about 10 and the other about 7. I do not know what is happening to the 10 year old but a group call central Ohio pit savers has a picture of the seven year old. I will try to post the picture.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe North Central Maltese Rescue covers Ohio.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

See if you can reach Maggie via PM or Mary Palmer if you have her contact info about them. Can you find out anything more to let them know?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I searched site, they're not on the site.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

They or Kiki is on the central ohio pit severs site. There is another one but I do not know where it is.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

They are both at the shelter. Pictures are on central ohio pit savers. One is named Kiki and the other is Powder. We sent an E-mail to North Central Maltese Rescue. Any further assistance would be helpful. Thank to all for helping these pups.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is this the right page? I still didn't find them..

Central Ohio Adoptable Dogs


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found one of them
Kiki
https://www.facebook.com/CopsCentralOhioPitSavers/photos/a.365608933544310.1073741829.365261646912372/664068760364991/?type=1&theater


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Found Powder.
https://www.facebook.com/CopsCentralOhioPitSavers/photos/ms.c.eJw9zckRwDAIA8COMhxGoP4bi4ODnytxAEtQ5SmuCHnQTohjkXpspdsRhWsHi8rfybbNfJ7ept~_JuO14HN89iF13jxpX~;~_Pdz9PjBUgyI6s~-.bps./664068837031650/?type=1&theater


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

If you page over on Kiki you will see Powder. PM Maggie and sent e-mail to North Central hope that helps. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I sent info to Mary, let's hope it's not too late.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Paws crossed. Thanks


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayer: :heart: Praying for these babies


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Little boy ( Powder ) was pulled by another rescue so he is safe. Kiki is still at the shelter. Thank you all for your help. These could be the mother and father of someones cute puppy. They deserve better.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Kiki needs surgery , that might be why rescues aren't responding...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> Kiki needs surgery , that might be why rescues aren't responding...


What kind of surgery?


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Was finally able to find her facebook posting again and it says she is being pulled by the Miami Valley Pit Crew. So happy!!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

SuziLee said:


> Was finally able to find her facebook posting again and it says she is being pulled by the Miami Valley Pit Crew. So happy!!!


Me to just glad some one pulled them and will try to do the best for them. Thanks to all who cared.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank goodness she was given a chance.
Big hugs to the pit bull lovers from us Maltese lovers! :ThankYou:
Their Facebook site says they will be fundraising for her surgery:
https://www.facebook.com/MiamiValleyPitCrew/timeline?ref=page_internal


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am puzzled why would a pit bull organization pull maltese?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I am puzzled why would a pit bull organization pull maltese?


I agree but looking at their Facebook site they seem to have all kinds of dogs. The shelter here is in Columbus and the rescue group is in Dayton. They seem to take senior dogs. Hope Kiki does well. Good luck sweet one.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

People can love more than one breed of dog!  Maybe no small-breed rescue stepped up fast enough? It didn't sound like the shelter was giving the dogs much time!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you know what happened about the male?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mss said:


> Do you know what happened about the male?


Powder the older male was pulled by another rescue the day before..:thumbsup:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yay! 
Glad to hear Powder was pulled, too!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

This is the little girl that was transfered to the Miami Valley Pit crew today. They are calling her Phylis Diller. So cute glad it worked out.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Phyllis Diller? I liked Kiki waaaaay better. I hope the mammary surgery goes well and that she finds a great home. Glad the rescue stepped up and hoping they'll find the help with surgery costs that they're asking for on their fb page. With the right grooming she could go from Phyllis Diller to Sophia Loren.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Phyllis Diller? I liked Kiki waaaaay better. I hope the mammary surgery goes well and that she finds a great home. Glad the rescue stepped up and hoping they'll find the help with surgery costs that they're asking for on their fb page. With the right grooming she could go from Phyllis Diller to Sophia Loren.


We also liked Kiki way better.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Phillis Diller (Kiki ) was spayed today, lost 8 teeth but do not have mammary tumors. They believe she will be ready for a forever home in two weeks. Great news.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> Phillis Diller (Kiki ) was spayed today, lost 8 teeth but do not have mammary tumors. They believe she will be ready for a forever home in two weeks. Great news.


:chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

"coerced her foster momma into giving her hamburger for dinner by rolling around on the floor."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> "coerced her foster momma into giving her hamburger for dinner by rolling around on the floor."


Aww she's feeling better and already "workin' it"...:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

jane and addison said:


> "coerced her foster momma into giving her hamburger for dinner by rolling around on the floor."


Precious :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub: :wub: :wub::chili:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Powder, the male, is in a rescue group called All About the Paw. They are going to, change his name and I will update his status later.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Powder's picture.https://www.facebook.com/AllAboutTh...41841.360722510671977/779575082120049/?type=1


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so happy they're both in rescue. :chili::chili: Hmm you sure you wouldn't like to expand your family a little?:innocent:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry two maltese limit.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jane and addison said:


> Sorry two maltese limit.


Can't blame a girl for trying -- says the "girl" with one Maltese. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is the boy "all about the paw" rescue. They are calling him Curly Q, I liked Powder better.https://www.facebook.com/AllAboutThePaw/photos/pcb.781716391905918/781714978572726/?type=1https://www.facebook.com/AllAboutThePaw/photos/pcb.781716391905918/781714951906062/?type=1


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

The boy Curly Q is ready for adoption at All About the paw in Mansfield Ohio. Glad he is getting the chance for a normal life at 12 years old.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

LOL Phyliss Diller. I am so glad they were saved.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Picture of Curly Qhttps://www.facebook.com/AllAboutThePaw/photos/pcb.796146327129591/796146247129599/?type=1


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

mdbflorida said:


> LOL Phyliss Diller. I am so glad they were saved.


me too, glad they are OK now.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a senior Maltese in the Central Ohio Indiana area Curly Q is still available. Will try to post his picture here, if not he is at All about The Paw in Mansfield Ohio.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww what a precious one. Hope someone adopts him soon.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Yippee!*

:aktion033: So happy 'Powder' & 'Kiwi' {aka Phyllis Diller}have been taken in by rescue groups :Happy_Dance:!!! Hope they all get adopted out to good, safe, :heart:loving :wub2:forever homes, including 'Curly Q'!!! I wish I could adopt them all :tender:....


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Curly Q is so sweet...hope someone finds this sweet face to hard to resist real soon


----------

